# I want to buy design for T-shirt



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I want to find the website who sells this design or some one from you can persoanaly sell me the design ( with fonts and in vector format) 
Thank you.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

amazonce said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to find the website who sells this design or some one from you can persoanaly sell me the design ( with fonts and in vector format)
> Thank you.


Nah we are old cheap bastards. We gonna sell you design, but with text in outlines. So we will get more money. For each different text we will charge you like for one design 

E moj Ivica, Ivica


----------



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

how much for 1 design?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

seacookie said:


> Nah we are old cheap bastards. We gonna sell you design, but with text in outlines. So we will get more money. For each different text we will charge you like for one design
> 
> E moj Ivica, Ivica


But remember I want to change the date on each one


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

danversatrans said:


> But remember I want to change the date on each one


lol you are even worst then I am.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Plus date plus month plus years .....but to the OP there is a lot of people here will help , if not let me know


----------



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

If you are not helping please dont waste your comments here in this post, thank you


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

amazonce said:


> If you are not helping please dont waste your comments here in this post, thank you


I am offering to help. the question is so broad that the answer can be also. I am in no way being negative . But what you are asking has a LOT of answers. Please if you will PM me and I will see if I can't help you. I think you will find even with our sometimes weird sense of humor everyone on this forum is here to TRY to help.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

amazonce said:


> If you are not helping please dont waste your comments here in this post, thank you


We were only joking. We didn't mean to make you feel bad. This forum is great for good info but also great if you wanna just relax and write few stupidities.

Until @splathead police comes


----------



## Zgraphics210 (Feb 21, 2018)

i can recreate vectored lmk


----------



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

Zgraphics210 said:


> i can recreate vectored lmk


how much it will cost?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, click the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us so we can determine if it should be moved. Only then can you offer your services without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

seacookie said:


> Until @splathead police comes


I'm here!!!!!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

splathead said:


> I'm here!!!!!


I am invisible, I am ninja, you can't see me


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

amazonce said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I want to find the website who sells this design or some one from you can persoanaly sell me the design ( with fonts and in vector format)
> Thank you.


Do you that it? You could be liable for copyright infringement. That is doable with CorelDRAW Powertrace. It may take some time cleaning up though.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Could be done with one click in VectorMagic.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

splathead said:


> I'm here!!!!!


This forum is a wealth of knowledge, a ton of opinions ( good and bad ) but sometimes it just makes you smile


----------



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

This post can be closed. I found the design and my thanks to all who tried to help me.
especially big thanks To @danversatrans


----------

